# Thoughts? Comments? Ideas?



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would give money to you if you could get them to get rid of the concentric KO's and go with eccentric. It is a pain in the ass to make an offset that doesn't need to happen. 
Your KO's are really hard to get out anyway. I might even buy a blank bottom over what you have now.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

+1 on the knockouts, they are just painted on if any actual punch is done and are ridiculous to get out. Even the screw hole one can take some hammering.The concentric doesn't bother me personally but I don't get into the tricky stuff some of these other guys do, mine just usually pops into the wall into a panel.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> We recently had a great post here: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f105/lots-electrician-need-your-help-milbank-217969/
> 
> ...which led us to a discussion with our product team and a new product is in the works!


 NICE! 

Now you know who to send some to to beta test them for you, right 



> Thought I'd start a thread to see if there's anything else needed/wanted.
> If not products, how could Milbank serve you better? Any fresh ideas?
> 
> Whatchya got?


 I can't think of anything. For the most part I am happy with the meter cans we use. They are made for PSE&G and they supply them to us.



sbrn33 said:


> I would give money to you if you could get them to get rid of the concentric KO's and go with eccentric. It is a pain in the ass to make an offset that doesn't need to happen.
> Your KO's are really hard to get out anyway. I might even buy a blank bottom over what you have now.


Just my opinion, but I find the current KO position to work very well with a meter offset. Unlike the hub on the tub, I don't think a normal KO and connector can get as far to the back, so the offset works best, IMO.

As far as the KO's being hard to get out, I agree. But I found a way to do it quick and easy. The Klein BX Shears cut those rings like butter. Just cut right thru them in 3 places and then use limemans to bend them right out. It works very well.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I would not change the line of Milbank meters too much.,

But there is one item it will be nice to add in future which I am aware some of the POCO will ask us to put a disconnect switch before the meter especially on 400 or 480 volts system and the reason why the disconnect switch before the meter due some of the POCO crew do not like to pull out the hot meter for safety issue. ( arc flash issue ) 

As far for mounting opening they are fine but myself I wish they make the mounting opening just little bigger due somecase I have to put a larger washer on it.

as far for KO's I am right on with other guys posted but they are good to me. 


Only one item I wish they tweak a little with lug connector little better due some of us really get the lug screw pretty tight and need little better surface to hold it due I have to use channel lock to hold it while I use socket or allen wrench to get tighten down to final toqure number.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

While on the subject of meter can changes, what is the 1/2" knockout for that has shown up recently on the cover?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

matt1124 said:


> While on the subject of meter can changes, what is the 1/2" knockout for that has shown up recently on the cover?


For a barrel lock. You'll notice the metal bracket attached to the can directly behind it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> NICE!
> 
> Now you know who to send some to to beta test them for you, right
> 
> ...


Most electricians use EMT. I always forget you are in the weird part of America.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Most electricians use EMT. I always forget you are in the weird part of America.


No, most electrician use either PVC or SE cable. 

That's the whole point, Milbank is making a hub for PVC. Notice how they aren't making one for EMT :whistling2:


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

sbrn33 said:


> Most electricians use EMT. I always forget you are in the weird part of America.


Wrong coast!
He isnt anywhere near Hollywierd

They just talk funny in northern jersey[emoji13]

Texting and Driving


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

trentonmakes said:


> Wrong coast!
> He isnt anywhere near Hollywierd
> 
> They just talk funny in northern jersey[emoji13]
> ...


They just put the "eh" in the wrong place ...

We say ... How's it going, Eh ?

They say... Eh, how's it going ?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was just thinking the other day about how there is a ground lug inside the meter that many utility companies or inspectors don't allow us to use because it is inaccessible once the seal is on....

The best place to attach the earth ground is there at the meter, so maybe you could put a lug on the outside bottom of the can that we could land the GEC on.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I find the 6 screws holding the panel cover on make lugs more inaccessible than a plastic tag!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> I was just thinking the other day about how there is a ground lug inside the meter that many utility companies or inspectors don't allow us to use because it is inaccessible once the seal is on....
> 
> The best place to attach the earth ground is there at the meter, so maybe you could put a lug on the outside bottom of the can that we could land the GEC on.


That is a good idea with that and it can really reduce the time for troubleshooting on this one.

they should add a ground block due some telephone or cable company like to add their ground conductor to the GEC. so it may make it easier to centralized it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> I was just thinking the other day about how there is a ground lug inside the meter that many utility companies or inspectors don't allow us to use because it is inaccessible once the seal is on....
> 
> The best place to attach the earth ground is there at the meter, so maybe you could put a lug on the outside bottom of the can that we could land the GEC on.


Our meter pans don't come with that little lug inside by the neutral because the PoCo doesn't want the GEC in the meter pan at all. Maybe if the lug was on the outside they would allow us to land the ground rods there, that would be so much easier.

http://www.milbankworks.com/catalogs/PSEG.pdf


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> We recently had a great post here: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f105/lots-electrician-need-your-help-milbank-217969/
> 
> ...which led us to a discussion with our product team and a new product is in the works!
> 
> ...


Well i'm from the Nor'East , and always have my_ beak_ in your Northern catalog Marissa

First off, let me say your tech support is 5 star , pulled this 'ol birds tailfeathers outta the fire many a time

What would i improve? Well we've a LOT of long UG service laterals here, where the local poco's demand a larger wire w/less ampacity the further out we stretch 'em.

For example , we'll often be using one of your>>>
U3798-O-200 UG 200 Blank #2-350>>










Now if we pull in 350's, we're required to use a side buss meter

The problem (for us in the field) is often the poco will state (in their doctrine) that the distance VD will only allow 150A 

So now we have to purchase a 150A breaker for your 200A panel, and retro it in the 'field' ...

Which, sad to say, violates your listing of it.....~CS~


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> So now we have to purchase a 150A breaker for your 200A panel, and retro it in the 'field' ...
> 
> Which, sad to say, violates your listing of it.....~CS~


Why would putting a listed breaker in an enclosure that it's listed to fit in violate its listing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Because it's a meter _listed_ for 200amps 277

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

How do i know? Because the folks @ MIlbank told me so.....~CS~


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> That is a good idea with that and it can really reduce the time for troubleshooting on this one.
> 
> they should add a ground block due some telephone or cable company like to add their ground conductor to the GEC. so it may make it easier to centralized it.


We have to put a intersystem bonding terminal block on the GEC for the low volt guys to use. Of course they don't know what it is and you always find split bolts above it and the little corner ground fittings on the meter can!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Which the poco guys rip out.....~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Because it's a meter _listed_ for 200amps 277
> 
> ~CS~


This is something I still don't understand. 

Unless that meter says not to use a different size breaker, why can't you?

When you buy a listed electrical enclosure, generally no where in the listing does it give permission to make your own KO's. Yet that is perfectly fine, as long as it doesn't say not to make KO's in it.

You don't need the listing to give you permission for everything, you just need to follow hat it says not to do. 

Does the piece of equipment you posted specifically say to only use the 200a breaker?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Why would putting a listed breaker in an enclosure that it's listed to fit in violate its listing.



That I been wondering about that .,, look below for more comment., 



chicken steve said:


> Because it's a meter _listed_ for 200amps 277
> 
> ~CS~


Hey Chicken .,, just hold your beak a second .,, ya say it only listed with 200 amp breaker in there ?? do you have somekind of statement that back that info ?

I have put smaller breaker in that type of enclosure and my inspectors did not really raise their eyebrows at all. 

100 amp large frame and 150 amp breakers is semi common when I ran into the mobile homes area .,, very few do ask for full 200'er but for true residential area there is few ways I can dealt with oversized conductors on long runs.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> That I been wondering about that .,, look below for more comment.,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> So have I , most don't realize they're '_listed as an assembly_' , despite the fact the smaller breaker fits flawlessly into them.
> 
> ~CS~


That is instering tibbit info there CS.,, they should listed with altenrative breaker rating too.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> That is instering tibbit info there CS.,, they should listed with altenrative breaker rating too.


An electrical panel is listed with only the KO's that it comes with, does that mean you can't make your own KO's in it?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> That is instering tibbit info there CS.,, they should listed with altenrative breaker rating too.


Perhaps they've addressed it , and I'm unaware of it FrenchOne ?

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HackWork said:


> An electrical panel is listed with only the KO's that it comes with, does that mean you can't make your own KO's in it?


That doesn't necessarily modify the listing Hax , now if you went and put different '_guts_' into it , the analogy you're trying for would be relevant ~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> That doesn't necessarily modify the listing Hax , now if you went and put different '_guts_' into it , the analogy you're trying for would be relevant ~CS~


Changing out a user replaceable breaker with the same type only less current wouldn't modify the listing either.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Well i wouldn't have thought so either Hax, but you see the term '_listed as an assembly_' applies regardless, albeit the 150A i purchased fit smoother than sh*t thru a goose! :jester:~CS~:jester:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Perhaps they've addressed it , and I'm unaware of it FrenchOne ?
> 
> ~CS~


I Will look it up later when my network get the best running speed but however .,, they should already mention it in first place.

then why if I order that combo box and order a lower main breaker rating ( going from 200 to 150 or 125 amp size ) and still meet the listing ? 

I will see what they come up with their answer on alternative ratings .,,


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Well i wouldn't have thought so either Hax, but you see the term '_listed as an assembly_' applies regardless, albeit the 150A i purchased fit smoother than sh*t thru a goose! :jester:~CS~:jester:


If you can't change the breaker to a lower current breaker of the same exact type, then you can't drill a hole in it either. It's made to enclose a blast and drilling a hole or KO hasn't been tested and could compromise the integrity.

Putting a hole or KO into a box is much worse than installing a smaller breaker.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is a picture from outer space.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> I Will look it up later when my network get the best running speed but however .,, they should already mention it in first place.
> 
> then why if I order that combo box and order a lower main breaker rating ( going from 200 to 150 or 125 amp size ) and still meet the listing ?
> 
> I will see what they come up with their answer on alternative ratings .,,



To my understanding , there is a '_listing_' dif between _ordering _a custom product , and _altering_ one to be so in the field ~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Steve, either you can modify a listed a ssembly or you can't. One or the other.

If you say that you can't, then we most certainly can't cut KO's into it since that does way more damage to the original design than installing a smaller breaker would.


----------



## Milbank_Marissa (Jul 14, 2016)

Wow thanks everyone! I'll forward this on to our product team. Always feel free to post suggestions on here!


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Has this new hub been sent off to UL yet?


----------



## Milbank_Marissa (Jul 14, 2016)

There's a variety of other projects in the queue first, but we have every intention of moving forward with it. Engineering is looking into it. Our hope is to work it out next year. I will keep you posted- everyone around here thinks it's a great idea!


----------

